

ASK HN: How to deal with journalists? - froo

Last week I mentioned in a comment on here that I was going to change the world by getting Rick Astley an award from MTV for Best Act Ever.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=323248<p>Well, in the last week the site has gone viral. I've had over 120k unique visitors (up until yesterday) all supporting a unifying idea (which to me is the most amazing thing about the whole thing, that so many people have come together to collaborate on the project).<p>So far, Rick has gotten the lions share of the votes (according to an insider at MTV), we (the Internet) managed to get him invited to the event within 5 hours even though he wasn't invited in the first place. It's been truly amazing.<p>I've also done a couple interviews with the likes of Wired, the LA Times, The Age here in Aus and now Channel 7 here in Australia want me on TV. There are a couple more inteviews in the works right now.<p>Basically, it's moving at a blistering pace (from concept at 6am to article on Wired in less than a week) and I'm looking for any tips anyone has on how to deal with all the media attention from a hackers pov?<p>Cheers
======
VonGuard
As a reporter, myself, most of these people are looking for two to three
sentences from you, max. Some might print more, but basically, they're looking
for sound bites.

The shorter and sweeter you can condense your message, the more you can
control it when you recite it.

Also: make sure you get to meet Rick Astley and go to the MTV awards,
yourself! It won't last, so get something out of it now!

~~~
froo
I really don't want it to last, I just want to get the award for the man and
leave it at that (it would make an excellent "I once did..." type story).

I'm quite glad that there is an expiration date on this whole thing to be
honest.

I'm still thinking about going to the awards, but it could be pricey for a 1
night thing (going to cost me in the vicinity of $5k AUD)

But thanks, short, sweet and mostly scripted - I can do that.

~~~
bootload
_"... I'm still thinking about going to the awards, but it could be pricey for
a 1 night thing (going to cost me in the vicinity of $5k AUD) ..."_

5K would support a lot of development. Don't go, save the money and write a
paper on _"how"_ social systems can be hacked. As for appearing on tv, MTV who
cares? Rick who?

~~~
froo
you make some good points, although given the way the aussie dollar is
crashing, $5k might be like $10.50 USD in a couple weeks..

------
yarc
Don't expect it to last. Don't expect special treatment. But if you can
consistently provide a service or genuine analysis then let the world come to
you.

~~~
froo
The way I see it is I'm providing a launching point for a concerted,
collaborative effort.

I figured Rick wouldn't have had a chance otherwise - which is pretty evident
given he wasn't actually invited until I got people to make a stink by
emailing PR departments of show sponsors and the show's producer directly.

Only took 5 hours to get him the invite when that started happening.

------
timcederman
Not sure why you're asking how to deal with the media when you already have?
It's okay to just be blatant that you really want to relish your success. It
obviously created a bit of a stir.

~~~
froo
No I'm just finding it overwhelming given I started it as a hobby I guess.

One of the commenter's above mentioned short and scripted - seems obvious
unless you've got so much going on.

------
josefresco
Think of snappy, quotable 1 liners and carry yourself very well/polished.

